# BBC News story



## aymes (May 28, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8068941.stm


----------



## Patricia (May 28, 2009)

Thanks aymes, I heard this this morning on the radio... It strikes fear of some unnamed sort into me: my son was 9lbs 13 oz at birth, trebled his birth weight in one year, gaining quickly in the first three months, and was born by C-section.

I wonder how many other T1s on this site have a similar profile?!


----------



## bev (May 28, 2009)

Alex was born naturally, weighing 7lb 14 ounces. He was a chubby baby - loved his food, but not huge! He was fed on formula milk and was healthy and happy. The trouble is - so were my 2 girls - chubby healthy happy - natural birth - formula milk etc.. but they arent diabetic. It does get a bit depressing reading some of the 'reasons' put forward to parents about why their child is diabetic.
At the DUK weekend we were told that diabetes runs mainly in middle class families - they think because these children are more isolated from others. If you have 5 sleeping in a bed in a poverty stricken household,unhygenic, with a poor diet - the liklihood is that these children wont get diabetes. Apparantly their immune systems are a lot stronger due to their lifestyles!Bev


----------



## Patricia (May 28, 2009)

It's the lifestyle thing which is so hard to take, isn't it? A slippery slope. There's the whole thing of dairy too...

E was almost completely formula fed, certainly all from 6 weeks....

Well...we didn't have double glazing until recently, if that counts for anything! And the house is always, ahem, pretty dust-laden. I can see conditions like asthma and eczema being more prevalent in 'sterile' environments -- but these are not auto-immune conditions; they are reactions to external allergens. Diabetes is not that.

Hmm. I look at my daughter: 10lb 4oz at birth, planned C-section, formula from 6 weeks. Not as large, admittedly, in early babyhood. Sigh.


----------

